# Fannin Co. Deer Season 2012-2013



## jcgriffin0416 (Aug 23, 2012)

Any one here from Fannin or planning on hunting Fannin?


----------



## ripplerider (Aug 27, 2012)

I,m in Union co. about a mile from the Fannin co. line. I hunt Fannin when I hunt Rock Creek, parts of Coopers creek.


----------



## NATHAN WILKINS (Aug 29, 2012)

We hunt Union co. and Fannin co. line runs right behind our property. It is some of the nicest country you can find in my opinion even if deer numbers are not always the best but it is getting better.


----------



## hunter eric (Aug 30, 2012)

Can you hunt Coopers Creek??
I fish there alot but didnt know I could hunt it.


----------



## ryano (Aug 30, 2012)

hunter eric said:


> Can you hunt Coopers Creek??
> I fish there alot but didnt know I could hunt it.



Sure! Here are the dates 

http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting/region-2-georgia-public-hunting-opportunities/#x--Coopers-Creek-WMA


----------



## suchesbowhunter (Sep 11, 2012)

No deer on Coopers creek, dont waste your time!  Just kidding its my favorite!  if you have kids or know of any check out the kids hunt, they do it up for the kids!


----------



## hiawassee1 (Sep 13, 2012)

How is that Coopers Creek adult/Child hunt?  Never been over that way.


----------



## jcgriffin0416 (Sep 16, 2012)

Never went deer hunting on coopers creek only hog ran into a couple of beers while we were out


----------



## hiawassee1 (Sep 18, 2012)

I may give it a shot on sat, gotta work on friday, which sucks, but thats life


----------



## Dusty Roads (Oct 7, 2012)

Fannin-Find the persimmons and you'll find all the deer and bear,possums,etc!


----------



## jcgriffin0416 (Oct 11, 2012)

anyone dropping anything yet?


----------



## BIG HUNT (Nov 20, 2012)

Friend of mine got a big 10 pt last week. The buck was alone.


----------

